# Ferndale Care Home



## Priority 7 (Dec 16, 2011)

Built in 1873, most likely for one of the wealthy owners of the local shoe factories "Ferndale" is one of the few properties on Headlands where the decorative wrought iron railing have survived the call for all metal during the second world war possibly due it being re-purposed as a hospital, many other properties have no more than the stumps to prove they too had such ornate railings.History is very sketchy on the site however it would appear it was owned by the council until at least 1989 when they applied for planning to extend the ground floor of the home to allow for 11 more residents at what was then an old peoples home. This was also its last use too however it was being operated by Shaw Healthcare and as far as I can tell it closed sometime after 2003.
Sywell Land Ltd applied in 2007 to completely demolish the building which after two years of wrangling and an appeal were refused.



> In 2008 Kettering Borough Council refused planning permission for 32 two-bed flats on the site at 17 Headlands on the grounds of
> 1. the application involved demolition of the original 19th century building which falls within and makes a positive contribution to the Town Centre Conservation Area
> 2. The proposed design of the replacement building was not considered to either preserve or enhance the character and appearance of the Conservation Area
> 3. The 4 storey design of the rear extension was considered to have an overbearing and dominating impact on property to the south and west side.
> ...



On 14/7/2011 Sywell Land Ltd submitted two planning applications detailing intially part demolition and then subsequently demolition of the 20th century additions both applications were withdrawn roughly a month and a half later. 



















































































Visited in the good company of Alex76 and Chris34 cheers lads

Thanks for looking


----------



## alex76 (Dec 16, 2011)

Lush shots mate.. worth risking ya nuts lol


----------



## Priority 7 (Dec 16, 2011)

Only based on the fact they are still in one piece bud


----------



## nelly (Dec 16, 2011)

Nice stuff Mr7, I'll call you 2moz, looking like Xmas eve now


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 17, 2011)

Not a bad little 'splore matey, in relatively good nick inside. Surprised at that cos I thought if there's a way in the chavs and chavlets would have found it too. I suppose it's just a matter of time sadly.


----------



## Priority 7 (Dec 17, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> Not a bad little 'splore matey, in relatively good nick inside. Surprised at that cos I thought if there's a way in the chavs and chavlets would have found it too. I suppose it's just a matter of time sadly.



Its trashed mate totally, the leads been nicked you can hear the drips hitting the sodden carpet, mould up the walls. Anything thats breakable is broken.


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 17, 2011)

Ahhhh.... then you did a good job of "missing" the trashed bits with your camera! You're up early for a Saturday morning!!!


----------



## Priority 7 (Dec 17, 2011)

I could say the same to you good sir  but I know you work weekends.I will be up earlier tomorrow


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 17, 2011)

I'll look forward to the pictures then! I've got the delights of "exploring" Man City today and tomorrow!

TJ went out uber early and it woke me up so I decided I'd get up and sort out a fc*k up I made with our Barrow Gurney page yesterday. I created a new page, annotated and linked all the pics and an interactive pano, then forgot to save it! Duhhhhhhhhhh....

Have a good one the 'morrow!


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 17, 2011)

Nice shots fella! Looks a fun one, see ya tomorrow!


----------



## Chris34 (Dec 17, 2011)

Priority 7 said:


> Only based on the fact they are still in one piece bud



It’s a busy road that time of day, the looks on the faces of the kids at the bus stop as we all suddenly scaled the fence...


----------



## kathyms (Dec 17, 2011)

i wont be going in then chris, i was hoping to meet up but missed you all. maybe next time.


----------



## MD (Dec 17, 2011)

Your not missing much kathy I went today 
Didn't even get my camera out 
Its so trashed


----------



## Priority 7 (Dec 17, 2011)

I concur with MD here, its a shame the place is totally trashed. If it can be groken it has been. The lead flashing has been nicked and water has soaked the interior. A shame for sure but not exactly a rarity these days


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 17, 2011)

Priority 7 said:


>


That is such a cracking photo, P7. I'm not a fan of totally trashed places, but you've really made it look interesting. Great report as always.


----------



## kathyms (Dec 18, 2011)

a brill report chris, im luvin your pics.


----------



## Priority 7 (Dec 18, 2011)

kathyms said:


> a brill report chris, im luvin your pics.



Errm its P7 not Chris34 Kathyms  don't worry I will let you off though


----------

